# drawing arches



## woodshavings (Aug 26, 2009)

I think I remember seeing an article about drawing arches using straight pieces of wood. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Not sure, but looking at the link, it should work.

All arches are a segment of either a circle or an ellipse.

So as such, they're either the set of all points equidistant from a central point, or all points equal to the sum of the distance from two other points (foci). Both can be created with two nails and a piece of twine, but it looks lie the two board method works basically the same way.


----------



## woodshavings (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you bentlyj that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## mailee (Aug 13, 2011)

Whenever I need to make an arch shape I use a thin piece of flexible wood that I have in my shop. I just tap a couple of small nails in to the wood and flex the wood to the desired curve and then pencil it in.


----------

